# Quick & Easy PVC Pipe Spotlights



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

For this year's display, I needed spotlights that were portable, multi-color and dimmable. Here's what I made using remote-controlled lights purchased from Amazon and some 2-inch PVC pipe.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really great idea - I love how easy it is to adjust the angle. Lighting is VERY underrated, but makes a such huge difference in the overall ambiance of a good haunt.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Really great idea - I love how easy it is to adjust the angle. Lighting is VERY underrated, but makes a such huge difference in the overall ambiance of a good haunt.


Thanks, FG. Usually I rely on blacklights to highlight props in a dark background, but that won't work this year. I'm hoping the spotlights...uh...spotlight only what I want to be seen.


----------



## rmayer121 (Aug 3, 2016)

Good idea! Can you post the amazon link of which lights you ordered? Depending on how my lighting looks this year with new props, I might have to make some of these.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks. These have a standard socket size, so you can use them in many fixtures:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01J0TP038/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's a couple-second video of the PVC tube light illuminating the "It" red balloon that will be circling my house. The balloon will move in and out of spotlights placed around the yard (I'll have to make more). The balloon is red and the LED bulb in the spotlight is set to red.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Bravo! even something I could possibly build. Now the dumb electrical question: why not use a grounded extension cord? (3 pronged) Wiring up the bulb is the part I get nervous.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

matrixmom said:


> Bravo! even something I could possibly build. Now the dumb electrical question: why not use a grounded extension cord? (3 pronged) Wiring up the bulb is the part I get nervous.


You know, I'd never thought about why some gadgets have three-pronged plugs and some use two. Had to look it up. In short, three-prongs are used in things with metal cases...things that if there's any stray electricity inside, you could get shocked by touching the metal case. The third wire--the ground--sponges up any stray electricity. But for something like the tube light, if a bare wire touches the plastic pipe, the electricity goes no where. You'd have to touch the wire itself to get shocked. (Someone correct me if I've got this wrong.)


----------

